
Being too intelligent might make you a less effective leader - rbanffy
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/11/being-too-intelligent-can-make-you-a-less-effective-leader/?utm_content=buffer3c080&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
masonic
Their "intelligence" metric was simple IQ, and the average management IQ of
their sample was 111, which isn't exactly genius.

Managers need a degree of social intelligence that won't necessarily show up
in a basic IQ measurement.

------
rodrigosetti
Without looking at the study (so they might have taken this into
consideration), but there might be a bias such that intelligent people rise to
leadership position despite lacking leadership skills.

------
marsrover
I guess it's a good thing that the tie cuts off blood supply to the brain.

------
m3lani
Because intelligent people don't listen

